
The Playbook for Poisoning the Earth - filoeleven
https://theintercept.com/2020/01/18/bees-insecticides-pesticides-neonicotinoids-bayer-monsanto-syngenta/
======
filoeleven
This is about neonicotinoid pesticides, and their promotion in the US despite
studies showing their toxicity towards non-targeted insects. Some highlights
yanked from the article:

\- the American landscape has become 48 times more toxic to insects since the
1990s, a shift largely fueled by the rising application of neonics.

\- Studies have tied neonics to the disappearance of native bees, butterflies,
mayflies, dragonflies, amphipods, and a range of waterborne insects, as well
as earthworms and other insect invertebrates.

\- migrating songbirds suffered immediate weight loss following the
consumption of only one or two seeds treated with neonics

------
hactually
What an incredible and disturbing read. It's sad to see how willing we are to
let bribery win out over science but thankfully the EU are on the right track.

I would love to see a follow-up on other countries as well - based in
Australia at the moment means we didn't even get a mention but I imagine it's
closer to the US than the EU on strategy and listening to solid science.

I've just setup a recurring donation to the intercept as well, this sort of
thing is truly worth supporting

